# Fuchsia Kidded!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

This is Fuchsia (Caesar's Villa FL Fuchsia) and she's bred to J-Nels SQ River Birch this year. I've had Fuchsia since January of 2007, she's kidded for me 3 times already so I feel I know her pretty well. She had triplets in June of 2007 1D/2B, she had triplets in March 2008 1D/2B and for March 2009 she had quadruplets 1D/3B. Before I bought her she had only bucks, twins and then triplets. So she's 3D/12B in her life thus far. I'm glad she's given me a girl in each litter and I was able to keep her doe last year who's maturing nicely. I do hope she has a girl this year too.

Fuchsia likes to sport her girth. She's looking great thus far and very similar to previous years. There's really no way to be sure by looking at her what she's got. First year I just knew she'd have quads, nope triplets, 2008 triplets again and this past year she shocked me by having a 4th. So who knows this year. She maybe just a hair smaller this year than last year though so I doubt quads again. Hoping for a doe!


















































Maybe I'll be lucky and get :girl: :girl: :girl: I can dream right?


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 139...*

WOW that is one wide doe! I bet she can't wait to have those kids and take some of that pressure off her belly. Can't wait to hear how many she has!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 139...*

She is beautiful, Ashley. She definantly likes to show off that belly doesnt she?!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 139...*

What a pretty girl shes rockin' the "spaceship gut"! Hopefully she'll keep it with all that body capacity

beautiful doe!

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 139...*

Holy cow!

Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 139...*

She is big..... :shocked: she may have trips.... :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 139...*

I do hope there's some girls in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 139...*

Here to girls.... ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

Today is day 142 for Fuchsia. She's coming along very nicely. Did her birthing haircut yesterday. Can't wait!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

That udder is filling up quick! I bet she goes before Ol Nellie!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

Yes she's got more than I expected to find when I did the birthing clip. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

Ashley, Fuschia is as wide as ever! I think she'll be surprising you with her doe to buck ratio this time.

I still remember her pic while carrying those quads...poor girl looked like a beach ball with legs.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

Wow! :drool: she is huge! Hope you get lots of :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: of the sex you desire! Good luck and keep u posted!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

This is Fuchsia last year carrying her quads on her due date. She kidded the next day...
















She does look a lot like it doesn't she?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

Wow she does!
I think her udder will fill a little more, so maybe not tomorrow, but the next day?
Definatley going to beat old Nellie- she is hanging onto her kids for dear life!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

She is beautiful..... :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

WOW She is big! :shocked: 
Your getting trips or quads. 
Can't wait for babies! :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

Well, hows she doing? Are you :hair: yet?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 142...*

She's still the same. She's bound to wait till late this coming week before getting ready to drop her load.  I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 144...*

How is Fuscia doing Ashley?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 148...*

She's on 148 now and doing the same so far. Bundled up under her hay rack like a beach ball. She's probably waiting for this nasty storm that's coming.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 148...*

Well tell her to get on with it- Nellie beat her to ti!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 148...*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149*

Well at the AM check this morning she had no ligaments and talked to me. (Fuchsia NEVER talks) well except when she's close. LOL Every year she'd kidded for me she's done the same thing. Talks to me when the ligs are gone, looks big-eyed and you can tell she's getting close. So she's doing that this morning. She's not mush so we could still have a wait to go. I reread my notes from last year. The night before she had no ligaments, next morning was the same. 11AM she was mush and she kidded that evening. So at this point I'm guessing she'll mush during the day or this evening and probably kid super early in the morning which will be her due date. LOL Hope I'm wrong and she does nothing all day and goes mush in the AM and kids midday tomorrow. That would be ideal.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

She is huge-keep us posted-can't wait to see how many she has in there!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

She's totally mush now. Udder is even bigger. We're getting there! Bet she'll kid around midnight tonight. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

haha probably


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

definitely... she is getting closer....Happy kidding around the corner..... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

woohoow babies soon!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

Very uncomfortable. Very protective of her space too. She can see Hallelujah as she's in the stall beside her and she's making sure she knows who's boss. LOL She hadn't done that at all until today.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

Fuchsia's finally having some contractions. Very uncomfortable. She's been up and down every minute or couple of minutes. Seen that leg go out a few times and she'll stand up real fast. Then after it passes she'll lay back down.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

Hopefully she delivers soon! It's just about 8:00 here....and SNOWING, hope you are having a good night weather wise for a delivery.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

Rain, rain and more rain. So sick of RAIN!!!!!!

She's getting stronger contractions and closer together.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*



Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Rain, rain and more rain. So sick of RAIN!!!!!!
> 
> She's getting stronger contractions and closer together.


Im sick of rain too -- but at least it isnt snow like we have :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia's turn day 149, no ligaments...*

Fuchsia kidded just a few minutes ago with triplets! She had two girls and a boy this time. I'm thrilled with that!!! The first born is a dark buckskin moonspotted doeling, second born is a red with two color moonspots buckling and last is a gold with white doeling. She looks a lot like Zinnia. Shew I'm tired and have major heart burn so no pics tonight. I'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG THEY SOUND BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :drool: 

Congrats :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!! triplets wow


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats can't wait to see pictures!  I'm glad you got 2 does this time! Woohoo


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations! They sound adorable- you lucky thing you!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats!, They sound like beauties! :cake:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:stars: :stars: :stars:


----------

